# The Brotherhood of Khaine



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

A bitter wind whistled through the twisted Blackspine Mountains. A thick freezing fog gathered in the valleys, leaving only the malevolent tips revealed. A blizzard buffeted the grey behemoths, covering them is a twisted white. Huge black birds circled in the white sky, keeping a watch on those below. 
Inside one of the mountains dwelt a brotherhood. A brotherhood of the finest assassins in all of the Elven Kingdoms. On the peak of the mountains a solitary figure sat, waiting. Kalhatrii had been out for a long time now, in the cold. There was still no sign of what he was looking for. He sat out for hours longer before he caught sight of it. A small band of people were walking through the treacherous mountains.
Kalhatrii dived down the mountain to meet his clients who had almost reached the foot of the mountain. He landed successfully in a pile of snow and walked up to meet his Lizardmen clients.
"Hello, You must be Kalhatrii. Said one of the Lizardmen in broken elf-speak,"We have journeyed far to reach you. So,you understand that this assassination is of paramount importance to us?"
Kalhatrii solemnly nodded. "I understand."
"Good. I want a village assassinated. A whole village." 
The Lizardman handed over a map with a cross marked somewhere on the coast of Bretonnia. 
"This town," the Lizardman said,"is called D'chaute. It is built upon a huge mine of metal that is useful to us Lizardmen. We want to create as little fuss as possible, which is why we are hiring you instead of sending our troops in. You must kill everyone in the night, so not to attract the attention of any knights stationed near the town. Complete this mission successfully and we will give you some of our finest vessels and any treasure you can get in D'chaute. Any Questions?"
"Is there a deadline?" Asked Kalhatrii.
"3 weeks should be great." Replied the Lizardman with an honest expression."Our ships are stationed at the port neat Hag Graef. You should be able to find it, there will be a robed Lizardman standing next to a dusk black ship. Go up to him and give him a compliment about his robe he will reply with 'And that's a nice sword you have' you respond with 'it has killed many Bretonnians but thirsts for more scumbag blood. He will let you on board. But first we must travel to Hag Graef. Gather your brothers and come."
With that Kalhatrii headed back towards the mountains and disappeared in the fog. 
________________________________________________

(OOC) All of you are on the journey to Hag Graef. Use this time to develop your character and get to know the other assassins. Teams will come on the next mission, this is a large mission to get the RP going. I may throw up some enemies on the journey to spice things up a bit but then we will get to D'chaute. Anymore questions just PM me, I'll be more than happy to answer.
Go!


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Khalidel Manbane walked over to Irrad Markcarver and fell in beside him as he walked he drew his left Katana and started sharpening it with a whetstone, "Wanna bet on what we're doing next?" He asked "I say five gold that its some sort of large group of people, maybe a village or a temple"
(OOC: Im assumeing that we dont know what we're doing yet please correct me if Im wrong)


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Erelezen was polishing his ornate great-sword, which somehow looked slim and graceful even with its size, almost a regular elf's height. He had simple black robes on, with leather belts holding his equipment to his person underneath them. You could not see it, but underneath the frayed robes they were well-maintained. Cloth was less important than a sheath for your weapon, or a place to secrete your poisons. 

Erelezen took special time with the one gem, a dark green emerald, before finally finishing his daily upkeep. The sword went back into its accustomed place and he became aware of the world again.

He saw the poison-name and the mark carver walking together back to where they had made their discrete camp in the mountains, living as the Shades probably did. 

"Wanna bet on what we're doing next? I say five gold that its some sort of large group of people, maybe a village or a temple" Erelezen didn't laugh at Khalidels probably premature speculation, and rather looked towards Mancarver, awaiting his response.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

As Erelezen looked to Irrad, awaiting his response, he found the executioner staring back at him, a black cloak concealing most of his pale features. Even through the shadows created by the hood, Irrads orange eyes shown; blazing and seemingly without end to the hatred they exuded.

_"Keep your petty bets to yourself child. It matters not who our targets are, but that they experience the utmost pain and horror before life flee's their bodies and their souls destroyed."_ He said in answer to Manbane.

_"And what of you?"_ Irrad said to Erelezen, never once taking his eyes off the elf. _"What evidence of arrogance and stupidity will you display?"_


(Stillios, remember to maintain the post length minimum for roleplay threads. One, two, and three sentence long posts are not acceptable. Don't respond to this, just do it. If you have to make some out of character chatter than do it in the recruitment thread.)


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Erelezen returned the stare, despite how unnerving it was, he had gotten used to it, along with the executioners raw demeanor. "None, if I can help it." The statement might seem joking from another person, but Erelezen just seemed to be cautious. Erelezen paused for a second, as if to say something else, but decided against it. Instead, he pulled out his repeater crossbow, and started checking the sights, aiming them at the mountains way ahead. The crossbow was much less ornate than the sword, with only wood and metal instead of golden trim.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Eliphas walked with the others silently and without a sound or word. His deep black and blue robes flowing around him even though there was no wind, his leather armor covering him underneath and his massive sword hung at his waist. His blood red eyes watched the others as they spoke, all of them fools in his opinion, yet he was still amused at their stupidity. It had been so long that he had had anyone speak around him unless it was a last wish as they died, that he had almost forgotten how to converse with others.

Listening intently his belly full of blood, he was content, for the moment until the need to feed arose again. This Irrad seemed like an ass as did they all, but im more so, yet he had a fire in him that Eliphas liked, yet it did not mean at all that he liked Irrad himself just a certain quality. As for the others he could care less if they were enemies or allies, he stayed silent, the blood red rubies on his ring and pendant hanging from his neck shining slightly.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Kalhatrii smiled quietly to himself. He could hear Erelezen, Irrad and Khalidel arguing already. _'This is going to be interesting.'_ Kalhatrii thought, almost aloud. Kalhatrii could see a rough black shape in the distance. He vaguely recognised the shape of a Cold One. A wide smile spread across thin, parse lips as he was struck with an idea. 
"The first one," Kalhatrii exclaimed, "to slay that Cold One, will get to know what mission we are going on." 
Kalhatrii pointed to the black shape in the distance.

(OOC: Try not to get ninja'd)


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Khalidel heard his masters order and leapt at the cold onewith his already drawn Katana while throwing three poisened darts into its mouth weakening it, now he only had to distract it untill it fell.
He charged headlong at it and just as he reached it he side-stepped to the right avoiding its biting head and brought his Katana down on its neck stunning it temporarily.
He quickley drew a crossbow and fired a shot into the cold ones eye when it got back up, he fired two bolts into its mouth and rolled under it while slashing upwards with his Katana.
The cold one fell dead at his feet.
He quickley retreived his arrows and daggers before walking over to Kalhatrii and handing him a tooth from the dead cold one.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Erelezen didn't even bother drawing his weapon, or aiming at the cold one, he simply continued tuning the sights until he was finished, which didn't take long. The Nauglir was quickly dispatched by Khalidel, who seemed overly eager to kill the beast in his search for more information about what the mission was. Grimly, Erelezen fired a bolt into the Nauglirs side, marking the distance, the wind, and nodded. His sighting had been right on the mark.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Irrad nearly scoffed at the idea, like he would actually compete against the rest and show any potential weakness to them? No, some would be fool and eager enough to go after the creature, and they could risk harm over something so petty; they would all learn this mission in time, to desire the knowledge now showed no control.

It did not surprise Irrad that Manbane shot right after the thing when the 'game' was declared and the prize of information made known. That no one else had even attempted to go after the beast, that spoke volumes that Irrad would never admit. To hold back here showed an understanding that eagerness was not a good trait, and you were little better than a dog waiting for any scrap your master decided to throw your way.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

"I guess I'll have to tell you both then." Kalhatrii groaned. He walked between them both and whispered. 
"Wait until we get there." 
Kalhatrii fell back with a wide smile across his face as he saw the disgust of the Erelezen and Khalidel.
"Hey, why don't you eat it?" Kalhatrii taunted. "I'm sure it'll make great food!"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Eliphas had simply watched as the youngling had charged the Dark One and killed it, was he an idiot? They would learn what they needed to when the time came, until then Eliphas was quite content knowing that if need be he could survive for the rest of eternity by himself, especially is assassins like these two fools were going to be sent after him. Not only did he have the gifts of the Dark Elves, he was also gifted with Vampirism and all it entailed, the best of both worlds is what he told himself.

He watched the one named Irrad because he did not jump for the bait that their leader had set. Maybe this one was not as stupid as the others, he would wait and observe more before he could make a full decision. He stood there staring at the elf, who turned and noticed him looking at him, Eliphas's blood red eyes not blinking simply staring the mirror images of the ruby on his ring and the one on the pendant round is neck. Maybe this whelp could be trusted slightly.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Aziev got up from behind the rock he had slept behind and looked at the group, sighing loudly when he noticed the dead Cold One. Azeiv stared a bit at Eliphas, and was a bit disturbed by Eliphas red eyes, he was not sure why he was disturbed by them, but decided to think about it later.

Aziev pulled out his sword and played with it in his hands, but realised it probably looked stupid and put the sword away. Aziev then sat back down and leaned on a rock.

''So is there any thing to eat here, other than that Cold One, I am hungry.''


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

[[Note, I didn't actually shoot at the Cold One to kill it, so that's why Erelezens reaction is different than that in Shadow Hawks post, sorry if that bothers anyone.]]

Erelezen shrugged. "I was confirming my sights worked." He slipped the crossbow back into its place along his shoulder, over the great-sword. He had travelled long and hard with this kind of weight on his back, and it didn't even seem that heavy now, though it would get cumbersome after long enough.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Khalidel laughed and turned away from Kalhatrii "How did I know you would do that master ha!"
He went over to the cold ones corpse and quickley put a bowl to its throat to catch the blood and placing some of his crossbow bolts in the bowl to poisen them. Then taking some bread, cheese and meat, tossing some meat to Aziev "Try that "he said


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

Dekenda smirked at Khalidel's sudden eagerness to slaughter the beast, if he wanted, which he didn't, Dekenda could've had the beast roasting over a fire before Khalidel had even pulled his blade out, much to slow that one, unlike Dekenda, who was fast, you had to be to keep up with a family of wolves on the hunt, although he could see that Irrad was looking venomously at Khalidel, obviously annoyed at him for some strange reason, Dekenda didn't have any qualms with any of this group of assassins, although, some were eager, some were annoying, and some were touched by some inner anger.
Good too know what type of people you were associating with, pulling out a dagger from within the folds of his robes, he pulled out a knife and started flipping it up into the air, before catching it by the blade, then repeating this exercise again and again, this was vital for knife throwing, it trained you to think about the spin of the blade, how it will land, and how fast it will spin.
This was all a game too him, he was a the player, and these people apart from maybe Kelhatrii and the blood eyes, whom he respected, were pawns for him to move, as Dekenda flicked the kinfe into the air, he was examining the others, catching the knife between his knuckles, he spun it around his hand, and over his wrist, catching it between the thumb and flung it high into the air before catching it and tucking it away, this had given him plenty of time to examine the others again, Khelidel, who was slow and foolish, Erelezen, who seemed if he was too scared to give his own answers, Aziev, who was vain, and a glutton, Irrad, who was a pompous prick who was dreadfully full of himself, who seemed to like nobody but himself, he would soon die, probably assassinated by one of these people he managed to offend, Eliphas, who seemed mysterious, his strange red eyes were intriguing, Dekenda already had a name for him, Bloodeyes, he seemed to have a dangerous air around him, but then so did everybody here, but he seemed powerful, and Kelhatrii, who was the leader of this band, he was a good assassin, he was the only one here that Dekenda even slightly trusted, all the rest, well they weren't trustworthy in his opinion. that was all of the assassins who were in this immediate clearing, some more were hanging around, but Dekenda hadn't really talked to them, they were the new people, such as Kankazron, who was a strange, different elf, and grub, who Dekenda thought should stay doing the menial tasks, instead of helping proper assassins. turning around he stopped and started staring into Eliphas' eyes, trying to figure out why they were that colour, the colour of blood.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Irrad returned the stare of the other, Eliphas, with a cold one of his own. There was something about this druchii, a cold hatred flowing out like death itself. He would need some watching, one like that could never be fully trusted; none could ever fully be trusted. Unwilling to be the first to break the stare, Irrad continued to galre at Eliphas, his own blazing eyes giving away only worlds of anger and hatred.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Eliphas smiled as Irrad stared back at him and bathed in the waves of hate and anger eminating from him. Slowly he closed his eyes and his body shuddered at the pleasure of such strong emotion and when he opened them he licked his fangs with his deathly white tongue. This one was easy, he had a mask of control but truly deep down inside Eliphas knew that anger was the only thing this being knew, and it was a piece of information that he would store away in case he had to kill Irrad. After all why just kill a target when you could have some fun with it first before draining it totally of all its blood?

He could tell that others were staring at him trying to figure him out and he let them, he knew how strange he was to them. He could hear their heartbeats, see the veins in their skin and could hear their blood calling to him, but he held himself back. He had just eaten not too long ago and if he were to gorge himself he would become like a sloth and need to sleep for a long time.


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

Spinning around, Dekenda walked into the shadows, he was going to hunt for food, he was hungry, slipping through the shadows of the night, Dekenda took in all his surroundings, the greeny grey bark of the trees, the small rats hole underneath a big oak covered in moss, a cold one running in the distance, nothing good, he wanted a deer, something to chase, to catch, and to kill while it struggled beneath his blade, his senses picked up movement towards his left, and a deer burst from the undergrowth, kicking snow everywhere, it bolted off, with Dekenda chasing on its tail close behind, running after, Dekenda was reveling in the chase, his senses were afire, his adrenaline pumping through his veins, catching up to it slowly, Dekenda jumped forward and caught onto its back leg, sending it tripping through the bush and running into a tree, Dekenda jumped off the ground where the deer had thrown him and ran up, jumping onto its back with a drawn knife, he pulled the knife across the deers throat in an unsentimental sweep, spraying arterial blood all over his hand and knife,v withdrawing his hand, he pulled the legs apart and started gutting the beast, piling meat on top of his cloak, after he had finished, Dekenda pushed the beast off the track and lifted the meat off the ground, quickly pulling a piece off and started eating it raw, when you live with wolves all meat is raw, and Dekenda hadn't quite gotten used to eating cooked meat, it tasted wrong and bland in his opinion, chewing on his piece of meat he met up with the others and looked around, "does anyone want some meat?" he rasped, offering his cloak around.


----------

